# Stampede of new Members !



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

Wow, are we getting a lot of new preppers the last few days , or is it just my imagination ? Well, they are all welcome, and the more the merrior ! I hope they all have something to contribute .


----------



## mulle46 (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm part of the stampede of new members. I hope to learn and contribute here


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I notice the new posts are mainly intro's, welcome to all.


----------



## lyz.grace (Nov 9, 2012)

.


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

Well, as I 've already said , you are welcome here. I have never heard of any member limits yet. LOL So what are you looking to findout about or offer ?


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

I just hope they stay and learn something and stick with prepping. I've noticed many people check out the forum, post a few times, then disappear. I guess we'll find their bodies somewhere along the way.  (Humor intended.... ummm... mostly!)


----------



## NukMed (Nov 9, 2012)

I guess I'm part of the stampede. I just joined last week. There was an for this forum on the M14 Forum and I had to check it out. So far I like what I see, and hope to be around for some time.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I imagine you get post count by posting in current or new threads


----------



## badey (Nov 9, 2012)

I am part of the stampede. I have been slowly getting into prepping over the past 6 months or so. I am a Defensive Carry member and saw the ad for this forum and thought it was right up my alley.


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

For the past few weeks, there's been a ton of guests browsing the forums...several hundred at times. Create a username and join us folks. We want to hear from you all


----------



## warlord (Nov 9, 2012)

yea Im part of the stampede. saw an ad for this forum on another forum and thought it would be good to join


----------



## BoneHead (Nov 8, 2012)

I saw a huge banner on XDTalk and thought I would come by. I see some of the new guys are XDT brothers.There are a lot of preppers over there that have been doing it a long time and know their stuff.


----------



## mwhartman (Jun 26, 2012)

lyz.grace said:


> I've seen a ton of members, myself included, who migrated over from Defensive Carry. There was a big link to your forum that I'm sure was on everyone's home page, so curiosity got the best of us :smile: Looking forward to learning, though!


Good to see you here, lyz! Both are great sites.


----------



## mwhartman (Jun 26, 2012)

We are glad to see all who has stampeded here. Enjoy your time with us.


----------



## BoneHead (Nov 8, 2012)

mwhartman said:


> We are glad to see all who has stampeded here. Enjoy your time with us.


Thank you, Sir.


----------



## J.T. (Nov 10, 2012)

lyz.grace said:


> I've seen a ton of members, myself included, who migrated over from Defensive Carry. There was a big link to your forum that I'm sure was on everyone's home page, so curiosity got the best of us :smile: Looking forward to learning, though!


Yep, saw that link and came over from Defensive Carry as well. Looking forward to learning more about prepping and will contribute any way I can. Seems to be alot of smart and squared away people here. I am currently looking to buy a Honda EU2000i so if anyone can point me in the direction of any sales they know of that would be great! Can't seem to find them for less than 1k. Thanks!


----------



## LAWNKILLER (Sep 17, 2012)

First all welcome all. 
J.T., The EU 2000a are awesome, you will be hard pressed to find 1 less then $900. I used to sell them retail all day long.


----------



## HoJo (Nov 8, 2012)

BoneHead said:


> I saw a huge banner on XDTalk and thought I would come by. I see some of the new guys are XDT brothers.There are a lot of preppers over there that have been doing it a long time and know their stuff.


Same here. I actually thought this site might be an offshoot of XDTalk. While I'm not a prepper, at least not yet, there's nothing wrong with learning new things and taking advice from those who know.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Great, glad you all made it!
Greetings from Alabama!


----------



## Rocky (Nov 10, 2012)

NukMed said:


> I guess I'm part of the stampede. I just joined last week. There was an for this forum on the M14 Forum and I had to check it out. So far I like what I see, and hope to be around for some time.


Me, too! :mrgreen:


----------



## usmamg (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm new here, looking forward to learning more!


----------



## Wolvee (Nov 8, 2012)

nadja said:


> Wow, are we getting a lot of new preppers the last few days , or is it just my imagination ? Well, they are all welcome, and the more the merrior ! I hope they all have something to contribute .


It was hard to ignore the huge banner pop up I got on HkPro.com. It was this huge yellow background banner window that pushed the Forum 3/4 the way down my screen. Although, there was a problem, every link to this site was actually a link back to the HKpro.com so I had to copy and paste to get the URL. Good site so far.


----------



## cannon (Nov 11, 2012)

Another stampeder...

This site was referenced on Calguns. Since I'm 500 yards from the San Andreas Fault it occurred to me I might learn some valuable stuff here.


----------



## Not Crazy Yet (Nov 11, 2012)

I am one of these new members. I first got involved in prepping about 2 years ago, however I am only 18 so I don't have the money or the means to prep the way I want to, however I still do what I can and hope that once I graduate I can begin prepping more officially. But I was so happy I found this site because I have been trying to find people who prep like me, because as of now my father is the only person who preps, but he doesn't take it as seriously as I do, but at least he isn't like everyone else I know who thinks prepping is for crazy people, who's crazy, the person who hopes for the best but prepares for the worst to protect his family, or the person who turns a blind eye and convinces themselves everything will be ok? There is nothing crazy about keeping yourself, your relatives and your loved ones safe.


----------



## Prince Humperdink (Nov 9, 2012)

I seen the huge banner on M14.com forum,and thought"I've been"prepping"for things for years,and here is a site for like minded Folks...cool".I really like the range of topics and the great info I have found!


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

stay and learn welcome


----------



## KoriBustard (Nov 9, 2012)

lyz.grace said:


> I've seen a ton of members, myself included, who migrated over from Defensive Carry. There was a big link to your forum that I'm sure was on everyone's home page, so curiosity got the best of us :smile: Looking forward to learning, though!


I'm also new and linked here from defensive carry. Reading a lot of the forums and have already learned a lot. I have a few questions that I'll be posting soon if I can't find answers to them that have already been posted. Thank you to the long term members for welcoming us "newbies."


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

welcome we all want everyone to survive but the want to has to be there, you want we will help.
i have learned a lot since i have been here


----------



## Mainzer (Nov 10, 2012)

Rocky said:


> Me, too! :mrgreen:


*Me three! From the M14 Forum.*


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

wow! great to have all these gun guys interested in prepping! i was telling my son that ill bet its the elections that prompted this! i too found this site on a gun sight. think it was handgunforums.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Welcome everyone.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

yes so nice to see everyone coming to find more about prepping. we're not all crazy.
well maybe me. but they have a spray for that LOL


----------



## Phal (Nov 11, 2012)

I am part of the new stampede as well! I started watching the show Doomsday Preppers and just typed in doomsday preppers into google and BAM found this. I hope to learn new stuff for prepping, self defense, and new skills. I am always open to learn and share what I know .


----------



## PTAaron (Nov 8, 2012)

HoJo said:


> Same here. I actually thought this site might be an offshoot of XDTalk. While I'm not a prepper, at least not yet, there's nothing wrong with learning new things and taking advice from those who know.


Same story here 

Wife and I have been slowly getting into prepping so it seemed like a good place to visit... I'll be hanging around


----------



## Ame (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm new too.


----------



## JDE101 (Nov 9, 2012)

I too saw the banner ad at defensive carry, came over, browsed a bit, saw a few members from DC had signed up, browed some more, liked what I saw, and signed up. As if I needed another forum to spend my time on!! This and defensive carry are the only two I frequent, and I probably spend more time here and there than I should. I enjoy reading and learning, and will contribute when I think I can offer something worthwhile. I'm not exactly a hard core prepper yet, but have more stuff and knowledge than the average "sheeple" who thinks the government will take care of them! I've got some guns and ammo (you can never have too much ammo), some emergency supplies and equipment, a water purifier, and am in the process of increasing my food stores. Oh, and learning, learning, learning. Just like you can never have too much ammo, you can never have too much knowledge!


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i think i love you. your ammo hoard is beautiful lol


----------



## Not Crazy Yet (Nov 11, 2012)

shotlady said:


> wow! great to have all these gun guys interested in prepping! i was telling my son that ill bet its the elections that prompted this! i too found this site on a gun sight. think it was handgunforums.


The election wasn't what got me into prepping, but it certainly made me take my level of interest and time commitment to the next level. Now more than ever prepping is a must have skill and lifestyle.


----------



## Wolvee (Nov 8, 2012)

I just seen the add on Ruger forums while visiting the site for pictures.


----------



## Counterintelligence (Nov 12, 2012)

Got here through the Taurus site, I've been prepping for a long time now just didn't know there was an organized forum about it. I'm glad I found it.


----------



## OKflyboy (Nov 12, 2012)

Yup, new guy here, too. Also saw a huge banner at the top of another forum (Taurus Armed, for me).


----------



## pgrass101 (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm looking forward to posting more here in the future


----------



## Karsten (Nov 13, 2012)

I also found a Banner Ad on one of the Forum I frequent....I think the Harley Davidson or Ruger forums. Seems like an interesting forum with a lot of great ideas and information.

Karsten


----------



## windsearcher (Nov 8, 2012)

I also am joining the stampede. Saw a link for you guys over on XDtalk and glad to be part of the forum here!


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

im over there to they aint 1911s but i forgive y'all


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

Yes another new member here from Taurus Armed also.


----------



## mulle46 (Nov 9, 2012)

Seen lot of names from defensive carry here now. Nadja,hope to learn how to better prepare and protect my family. And contribute however I can.


----------



## Appliancedude (Nov 4, 2012)

Another of the stampeders. From TFF forum. I am not a prepper, but am prepper curious


----------



## Wolfie (Nov 13, 2012)

joec said:


> Yes another new member here from Taurus Armed also.


Yeah I found this place via taurusarmed...top of the forum had a big banner to join this place, so figured I'd check out what its all about.


----------



## Retronatrix (Nov 14, 2012)

One of the noobs as well. For me it's just that eerie feeling I've been getting between seeing the economy fall lower and our dollar buy far less. Getting my feet wet in prepping and found this place.


----------



## Schmood (Nov 13, 2012)

I saw an ad for this forum on one of the Ruger forums, and decided to sign up because I'm interested in being prepared.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm a new guy too. I'm prepping, but for different reasons. Not just one situation. I've always been poor, no job, no money. Now that I own an ok sized property, I've been planting fruit trees, tearing out old dead/dying/overgrown yuccas to make way for a garden. I plan on not only growing food organically,but canning a LOT of it once things get into full production. I am WELL armed  and plan on staying put as long as I can, so renewable food soources is my goal. If I stock pile 3 years of food, once it's gone, it's gone unless I take from the already dead (I'm in southern California and where I'm at has no large game to hunt) 

Either way, I'm glad I found this site. As already mentioned by someone else, I will only be asking questions if I can't find the answers. But do be prepared to be annoyed by me asking a LOT of newb questions


----------



## dudeman351 (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm another one from taurusarmed.net. figured I check y'all out


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

Well , squeeze in,, I'm sure we can make room for all of you to join us on our quest to be better prepared !


----------



## The Punisher (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi :shock:


----------



## SHOOT (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm new here as well, having just seen this on the FN forum. Planning on getting alot of information here as we will all be needing it pretty soon.


----------



## rim (Nov 17, 2012)

I buttered my nutz and slipped over from Defensive Carry Forums, figure that some of this knowledge will be needed in the next few years....:evil:


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

I don't really think it will be "years" before the knowledge and supplies will be needed. I really think it may only be months or so. Things are moving very very fast and it has to come to a climax sooner or later. Most likely sooner then most would believe. I try and watch as much as possible, and that is quite a bit. The middle east is really getting ready to light off, the economy is about to tank in Europe and us as well. I also believe O'Great one is going to go after our weapons through the U.N. So, I think it will get interesting about spring time. Stock food and other supplies as quickly as you can afford to . Good luck to all out there


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

Yep a lot of restless nights to be sure


----------



## vandelescrow (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm one of the new ones. I have been slowly getting into prepping and do not have the resources as those shown on the TV show doomsday prepers but doing what I can. Figured this web site would be a great way to learn and get answers to my questions.


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

^^^^ you are ahead of the game


----------



## Napoleon (Nov 14, 2012)

From DC. Good site with very good information. Even my wife has been looking over my shoulder and liking what she sees.


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

Gear up gear up and gear up as best you can and find like minded people


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

I too came from Defensive Carry


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

I am just now joining in on the fun. Looking forward to learning more from people who want to be prepared, and to hopefully contribute from what I have learned prepping for emergencies.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I am here from one of the gun sites but I don't remember which one. I guess that is a good thing that so many of the gun sites had a link to this site unless they were trying to get rid of us. LOL


----------



## D"artagnan (Nov 18, 2012)

just signed up
new to this site 
been sorta preping for years
looking foward to meeting other like minded people 
looking to build a prepper comunity 
anybody else from mi ?


----------



## ritepath (Nov 10, 2012)

I come over here from DC like many here have said...

Been a member of SF for several years, so coming here just come natural.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I came from Ruger Forums...


----------



## alanvt (Nov 18, 2012)

Been getting more self reliant through the gardening, canning, raising chickens, was looking for alternative power sources and there was a link onto here from a ped-a-watt generator, google search. We saw one a few years ago at Solarfest in Middletown Springs, VT.
Alan


----------



## GRNDHOG (Nov 13, 2012)

lyz.grace said:


> I've seen a ton of members, myself included, who migrated over from Defensive Carry. There was a big link to your forum that I'm sure was on everyone's home page, so curiosity got the best of us :smile: Looking forward to learning, though!


Yeah, me too. :-D


----------



## Lattice (Nov 19, 2012)

A lot of the forums like this are seeing a huge influx of new members. Gun forums, prepper forums, political forums. Many believe it is because of the recent election and the other stuff many believe is going to happen very soon. Then there is also the fact that winter is upon us. Internet forums often see more activity during these months. 

Me? Im new so I suppose I could be counted amongst the stampede. Ive been on several prepper forums and gun forums in the past. But got busy with the move (We finally finished the house, barn, shop, and green sheds over the summer) , and life so I vanished off them. When I went back everything had changed for the worse so I decided to look for greener pastures.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

this is the friendliest prepper forum and its small enough to be comfortable. the topics are great and comments are funny and insightful.
i may be alive and well one day beacuse of something i read here. thats pretty cool!
this is my fav forum besides labs- a sportbike forum- we mostly talk shit though.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I saw the link on the M14 Firing Line myself and came by for a look. Being a nice forum I joined and hope to learn and share, and have many good discussions to come.


----------



## jmh033089 (Oct 23, 2012)

Fuzzee said:


> I saw the link on the M14 Firing Line myself and came by for a look. Being a nice forum I joined and hope to learn and share, and have many good discussions to come.


Glad you found use, We can always use good discussions...


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

Well , welcome to all of you. How about letting us know if your set for winter ?


----------



## Puppage (Nov 11, 2012)

mulle46 said:


> I'm part of the stampede of new members. I hope to learn and contribute here


 Me, too for sure. I LOVE this site!


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Who is putting up all the banners with a hyperlink to this site. Just curious. I also found this site from a banner on m4 carbine. I like the lay out of this site I think it is one of the best. In fact I would like them to put banners at other relating sites like camping, backpacking , hunting, gardening, off road and blacksmith sites.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

nadja said:


> Well , welcome to all of you. How about letting us know if your set for winter ?


Yep, all set! 
Of course, I live in Florida.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Yes, I am part of that recent stampede myself. Saw a advertisement for the forum on either Perfect Union or Ruger Forum, not sure which, clicked on it and I liked what I saw here a lot!!! Unlike a lot of forums there seems to be a over whelming number of great folks with great personalitys to learn from and share with. I really wanted to find a forum that was geared more towards prepping and living a sustainable life style and less about political discussions and tricked out guns of the week threads. I think I have found that here for the most part and find myself spending far more time here than the other 4 or so I often frequent. This is definitely one forum I will highly recommend to folks. Hats off to the owner of the site and the staff folks that keep it that way and make it happen! I have ran a forum and served as staff on several and its a lot more work that it appears at first look, so I can appreciate all the hard work that goes into it.


----------



## AvengersAssembled (Dec 13, 2012)

I joined because I was searching for a forum where the members were not only knowledgeable, but also friendly, and I think I finally found it here! And as for winter, let's hope I'm set, with Kansas weather you never know what's going to happen, so I might as well be prepared for anything!lol


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Im new here and found this site because I was looking for a group of folks that I could feel were helpful along the prepper path. Ive learned lots already and definitely feel welcome here.


----------

